# How to add a new motor on the front fork of a Citycoco?



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

Having googled for the trike - it appears that it is available with several options for the rear motor power from 1kW to 2kW. It might be easier just to upgrade the rear motor, unless it's already 2kW.

Their 2 wheel scooters appear to use a hub motor in the rear wheel. I wonder if one of these could be fitted to the front?

This company sells spare parts - maybe you should have a chat with them to see if there are any straightforward options?
Engine parts Citycoco - CAPA Diffusion


----------



## oangelo (26 d ago)

My trike is already 2kW.

There is also a dynamical advantage to have traction also on the front wheel.

I also had no luck finding front wheel hub motors, I guess back hub motors fit on the front, but I will have to machine something to lock them at the right spot. 

The odd part for me is not find at the internet more people that did just that, I could not find a single how to. I fear I will have to be the first. 



SimonRafferty said:


> Having googled for the trike - it appears that it is available with several options for the rear motor power from 1kW to 2kW. It might be easier just to upgrade the rear motor, unless it's already 2kW.
> 
> Their 2 wheel scooters appear to use a hub motor in the rear wheel. I wonder if one of these could be fitted to the front?
> 
> ...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Lots of front hub motors:



front hub motor - Google Search


----------



## oangelo (26 d ago)

remy_martian said:


> Lots of front hub motors:
> 
> 
> front hub motor - Google Search


 I wish life is that simples. Most of them are for bikes and small scooters. For citycocos is more dificult...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

That's not an explanation. 

Explain your criteria for rejection in detail vs being arrogantly dismissive - if you know the answers, you don't need anyone's help.


----------

